# Fuji X-T1 Profile



## aphillips4745 (Mar 17, 2015)

Can I add profile settings for my Fuji X-t1 camera and lenses to LR?

I am very new to LR and to this camera, so I am looking for very basic help.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 17, 2015)

The camera profiles are already included in LR 5.5 and upwards. Many mirrorless systems include the lens correction data in the raw file. Fuji do this and Lightroom uses it automatically so you don't have to use any profiles in the lens correction section, it is aways applied for you.


----------

